# PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?



## sorportium (11. August 2012)

*PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Hallo,

mein PC macht momentan echt Probleme. ASUS P5N-E SLI, Intel Core 2 Duo 6750, Be Quit Netzteil 650W (aber scho uralt 7 Jahre)

Sympthome:

- Wähle ich unter Windows 7 "NEUSTARTEN" fährt der PC einwandfei herunter und einwandfrei wieder hoch.

- Wähle ich herunterfahren fährt der PC einwandfrei herunter und schaltet sich aus.
   Er lässt sich aber durch den Power Knopf nicht wieder einschalten (Keine Reaktion, gestern hats aber einmal funktioniert komischerweise)
   Dann schalte ich das Netzteil durch den Schalter am Netzteil aus und wieder ein.

   Der PC "versucht" hochzufahren aber schafft es nicht mal bis ins BIOS.
   Der Monitor geht nicht an - also noch keine Signale aus der Grafikkarte.
   Dann piepst es. Und passiert weiter nichts.

   Ich muss dann den PC am Netzteil ein paar Mal (2-4 Mal) ausschalten und Starten versuchen damit der PC wieder startet.

Das gleiche passiert auch wenn der PC in den Hibernate Modus geht.
Er geht ordentlich in den in den Hibernate, lässt sich aber durch Mausbewegung oder Tastatureingabe oder Power Knopf nicht wieder hochfahren.
Muss wiederum mehrmals den Netzschalter am Netzteil mehrmals ausmachen und wieder anmachen damit er ordentlich hochfährt. 
Das Komische: Ich sehe dass der Hibernate-Modus funktioniert hat denn der Desktop startet mit allen Anwendungen die ich offen hatte. ?!

Der NORMALE Standyby Modus funktioniert aber.

Grafikarte und RAM-Module hab ich getauscht. Problem besteht weiterhin. 

Jetzt mein Verdacht: Netzteil oder Mainboard. Was denkt ihr?

Mfg

sorportium


----------



## bloodhound01 (12. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

mein erster gedanke war das die cmos batt etwas schwach sein könnte. Hast die mal ausgebaut und gemessen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*



> Be Quit Netzteil 650W (aber scho uralt 7 Jahre)


Na das könnte schon der Übeltäter sein, die Fehlerbeschreibung würde dort passen wie die Faust aufs Auge. Probiere mal ein anderes Netzteil.
Die Bios Batterie hat auf das Startverhalten keinen Einfluss ausser das dort die Einstellungen dann fehlerhaft wären


----------



## poiu (12. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Klingt als wären die Elkos des NT platt, nach 7 Jahren würde mic hdas nicht wundern.


----------



## sorportium (12. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Okay.  CMOS Batterie habe ich zur Sicherheit getauscht an der lags nicht. 

Noch ein Sympthom was mir heute auffällt: 

Die USB-Ports die direkt auf dem Motherboard liegen, liefern zu wenig Saft bzw. ziehen sogar Saft. Das merke ich daran, dass wenn ich mein Handy 
an diesem Ports laden will ( was bisher immer einwandfrei funktioniert hat), dass es ewig dauert UND ! bei ausgeschaltetem PC das Handy des Akkus sogar entladen wird ! Von 70% auf 10% in paar Stunden. An den anderen USB-Ports (Erweiterungskarte) funktioniert es einwandfrei. Kann ein kaputtes Netzteil selbst SOWAS verursachen? Ich hab schon nämlich langsam echt Angst dass es doch das Mainboard ist......


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Es kann gut sein das dein NT sogar nicht mehr die Spannungen liefert, so etwas hatte ich auch schon . Probiere erstmal ein anderes Netzteil, nötig scheint es eh zu sein.


----------



## sorportium (13. August 2012)

Okay. Neues Netzteil drinnen. Problem besteht weiterhin. Jetzt kanns ja nur noch das Mainboard sein oder?

Jetzt könnt ihr mir unter Kaufempfehlungen Motherboard in meinem anderem Thread Hilfe leisten. Wäre super.


----------



## art90 (13. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

haste mal versucht, direkt durch das überbrücken der Pins aufm Mobo zu starten? vllt ist ja nur der schalter defekt...


----------



## sorportium (15. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Um KLARHEIT zu schaffen :  Es war das Motherboard ! Nur Netzteil austauschen hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2012)

*AW: PC lässt sich nach Ausschalten nur SCHWER wieder einschalten. Netzteil defekt?*

Gut hätte man bei Asus drauf kommen können. Na dann viel Glück mit dem neuen Spielkameraden


----------

